
What CEOs are reading in 2017 - praving5
http://www.mckinsey.com/global-themes/leadership/what-ceos-are-reading-in-2017
======
zulln
The 'new' trend of 'Reading your way into success' is quite interesting. Not
really sure if I have any more additional comments than so for now, but it is
something to see how it will evolve.

